# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Hik Vision IP Video Intercom

## mikemtb

Λογω του οτι εχω ηδη καταγραφικο Hikvision προσανατολιζομαι πολυ σοβαρα προς ip θυροτηλεοραση της ιδιας εταιριας.
εχω δει μονιτορ: https://www.nok-shop.gr/index.php?ro...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0
και μπουτονιερες: https://www.nok-shop.gr/index.php?ro...duct_id=140536
ή : https://www.nok-shop.gr/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=140665&search=S-KV8113-WME1&description=true
καποιες ισως χαζες ερωτησεις:
1. θελω να ειδοποιουμαι,να επικοινωνω και να ανοιγω την πορτα απομακρυσμενα εκτος σπιτιου,(απο κινητο), μπορω?
2. θελω να ανοιγω την πορτα τοπικα, απο το μονιτορ, μπορω?
3. απαιτειται καποιου ειδους συνδρομη για την λειτουργια?
4. απαιτειται καποιο αλλο περιεργο hardware, η καποιο license? (εκτος τροφοδοτικων, switch κλπ)

----------


## dimitristz

Έλεγχος θύρας μέσω Ivms-4200 ή μέσω εφαρμογής Hik-Connect

----------

